# Looking for players in the Monroeville/Murrysville area of Pittsburgh



## cutter (Jun 28, 2007)

We are a group of five players looking to fill a vacant seat at our gaming table.  We are currently in a 3.5 campaign setting of Greyhawk.  Our group meets on Thursday nights in Export.  18+ please.  If interested, email me at cutter702000@gmail.com


----------

